# Line Brushing/Combing - Do it!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I applied some topical flea/tick medication to Dexter's skin a few days ago and tried to avoid the area for several days and as usual while stroking Dexter today, I always find little tiny mats that are very easy to remove, but at the area of the application of the medication a Nice Big Mat!

Spraying the mat with a detangler and using a small soft slicker and the CC comb and probably 20-30 minutes (well .....it seemed that long), I got the mat out and gave Dexter a treat.

I could tell Dexter was putting up with the combing because of all the yawning and sighs, he was stressed...but, he knows that I am firm and gentle with the combing and the job gets done, one mat at a time.

Start your pups early with combing /brushing even if it is little areas of hair during the day and praise them and treat, so they know there is a reward at the end of the grooming.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

What kind of detangler did you use? Does Dexter try to bite the comb/brush?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

cloe's_mom said:


> What kind of detangler did you use? Does Dexter try to bite the comb/brush?


I use Coat Handler the most, but I do have others that I like to try and yes, Dexter will try to bite at the brush/comb at times.....I just say "Eh! Eh!" "No bite" and that usually stops the biting and then I try to go a little easier on the combing because the combing is probably pulling too much on his skin.

I keep the combing sessions short, but if I find a mat that one is coming out before I quit.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am doing a daily combing out of Dexter lately. Took his collar off again last night and ....MATS...present. I think Dexter is blowing his coat, but I am not noticing it as much because his belly hair and underarm hair is short....So glad, I trimmed that belly hair months back.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I might of come onto a new technique while line brushing and that is...after the comb grabs a hold of a mat, I start pull some free hair out around the mat until the mat is isolated and then I can start teasing the rest of the mat out. 

I am also going to keep the collar off of Dexter as much as I can when we are inside the house. I am finding the collor is causing too many mats in the last few days.


----------

